# Warnung vor www.euro-versand.net



## webwatcher (23 November 2009)

Ein mehr als dubioses "Versandhaus"  spammt für noch dubiosere  Angebote natürlich per Vorkasse :wall:

Mehr dazu: 
Euro-Versand - Antispam e.V.


----------



## passer (29 November 2009)

*AW: Warnung vor www.euro-versand.net*

http://www.euro-versand.net/product..._id/1/XTCsid/96d7a4e3fe0feb84ab87ee0d9160d4c2


:sun:

Wer das nur geschrieben hat ?


----------



## Marco (30 November 2009)

*AW: Warnung vor www.euro-versand.net*

Auch praktisch das der Provider eine eigene Emailadresse für Polizeianfragen hat [email protected]

Das habe ich auch noch nicht gesehen.

Gruß Marco


----------



## webwatcher (1 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warnung vor www.euro-versand.net*

http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=247984#post247984


			
				Nebelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Euro-Versand.net - Gibt es Leute, die bestellt haben?
> ...
> Zum Schluß nochmal die Bitte, daß sich Kunden die auf 123einkaufen.com oder Euro-Versand.net eingekauft haben, sich bei mir oder im Forum melden.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (1 Dezember 2009)

*Euro-Versand.net & 123einkaufen.com - Wer hat schon dort eingekauft?*

Hallo zusammen!

Wie Ihr auch schon webwatchers Beitrag entnehmen könnt, suche ich Kunden, die beim Euro Versand 
( [noparse]www.Euro-Versand.net[/noparse] ) oder bei 123einkaufen.com eingekauft haben. Ich habe einige Fragen zur Kaufabwicklung und natürlich, ob Ihr die bezahlte Ware bekommen habt oder noch wartet.

Ihr könnt mich z.B. über die "Private Nachrichten"-Funktion erreichen, hier etwas schreiben, oder Euch bei Antispam.de melden: Impressum - Antispam Wiki

Ich danke Euch für Eure Unterstützung!
Nebelwolf


----------



## passer (2 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warnung vor www.euro-versand.net*



> Sehr geehrte Kundin, sehr geehrter Kunde!
> 
> Leider müssen wir Ihnen mitteilen, das die Firma Euro-Versand ihren Shop vom Netz nehmen musste.
> 
> ...



Habe da mal simultan (Fake Adresse) bestellt.


----------

